# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  لاعب الشباب وليد علاء الدين

## حسكو

*افتقدنا اللاعب صاحب الباص الطويل منذ رحيل اللاعب سامى عز الدين وأعتزال ابراهومة فهل سيكون لاعب الشباب وليد علاء الدين أمتداد لهولاء اللاعبين ؟ نتمنى ذلك ونتمنى التوفيق للاعب الشاب وليد ونتمنى أن يجد النصح من دون تطبيل يؤثر على مستواه فحقيقة شاهدت اللاعب فى أخر تمرين بالسودان ومستواه يبشر بميلاد نجم قادم بقوة فى سماء المريخ .
*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*نتمنى ان يواصل التالق ..وليد بهر المصريين فى مباراة الانتاج الاعلامى اليوم ...وتسبب فى الهدف الثانى 
فعلا لاعب فنان ...وسوف يكون بإذن الله مستقبل المريخ
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*بالتوفيق للشباب...
*

----------


## looly

*نتمنى له التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*بالتوفيق وليد
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*بالتوفيق لكل شباب المريخ
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*بالتوفيق وليد
*

----------


## ميدو1

*فى اتصال  مع الاخ عبادة بالقاهرة وقد كان متابعا  للمباراة  ... افاد بان الجميع راهن على اللاعب  الشاب  وليد وتنبا له الكثيرون بمستقبل واعد ونجومية قادمة بإذن الله ...وقد انتزع الاعجاب والتصفيق من كل  من شاهد المباراة خصوصا لعبته لهنو التى  احرز منها  الاخير هدف المريخ الثانى  



*

----------


## africanu

*فعلاً يملك الموهبة التي تحتاج لمن يصقلهــا

يُعلم عن حسام البدري اهتمامه بالمواهب 

اخاف عليه من الغرور وتطبيل الاعلام
*

----------


## waleed salih

*ربنا يوفقه
اولي ثمرات عودة قطاعي الشباب والناشئين
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*شفت اللاعب .. واتصورت معاهو من دون لاعبي المريخ
سالته انت اسمك منو ؟
قال لي انا وليد بكل ادب
وكنت اعتقد انه ابراهومه الاتكلم عنه مزمل كتير

عقله كبير  .. كبير كبير كبير
بس مشكلته
جسمه نحيل جدا
محتاج تغذيه بمواصفات عاليه
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## khaled elamin

*بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله له
                        	*

----------


## ودالتوم

*نخاف عليه من الاعلام خصوصا وهو صغير السن ربنا يحفظو
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ربنا يحفظه وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله
*

----------


## Gold star

*يسمع من بؤكم
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*ربنا يوفقوا
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*تألق رغم بنيته الجسمانية الضعيفة و صغر سنه هو لاعب واعد بالفعل لكن أخشى ما أخشى أن ينال مصير الشبل المريخى دقاشية نتمنى له التوفيق و النجاح .

*

----------


## ezoo2t

*المشاركه مع الفريق الاول ومع الشباب سيثبت اقدامه أكثر واكثر ووجوده بالقرب من العجب والبدري سيجعله في مأمن انشاءالله 
دعمه بالمؤازره المتواصله والتشجيع هو المطلوب
ومن قبل ومن بعد الدعوات الصادقات بأن يحفظوا من العين والحسد والغرور
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*نعتمد ع الشباب لبناء فريق لا يجارا 
بالتوفيق 
ومسؤلين من الخير غسان فتح الله وين
*

----------


## متوكل عبدالله مختار

*نتمنى له التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## النافعابى

*اتمنى له التوفيق ويبعد عنه اولاد الحرام
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله ... ربنا يحفظه ويوفقه ...

بالمزيد من الرعاية والإهتمام سيصبح النجم الأول في السودان بإذن الله ...

*

----------


## محمدين

*نتمنى له كل التوفيق ... وندعو الله أن يحفظه من كل سوء .
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*نتمنى له التوفيق

وربنا اكفيه شر الاعلام وكج الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اعتقد ان وليد وصحبه سيجدون الفرصة كاملة لتقديم انفسهم
بسبب اهتمام البدري بهم ولابتعاد النجوم الكبار مع المنتخب
                        	*

----------


## النســــــ24ــر

*اتمني له التوفيق وربنا يحفظو من العين والحساد
                        	*

----------


## نيللي

*إتحاد الموازنات
  إخوتي الكرام ، كما تعلمون فإن الإتحاد كان قد فرض عقوبة علي فريقي القمي وذلك بحرمانهما من خوض مباراة تنافسية بدون جمهور . ونعلم جميعاً أن الأحداث الأولي كانت في قمة الممتاز وكان المتسبب الأول والأخير والمسئول أيضاً هو جمهور الهلال . لذلك كان علي الاتحاد العام فرض العقوبة علي الهلال وحده وليس تضامنية لأن الأحداث كانت في (بطولة الدوري الممتاز) ويفرض عقوبه أخرى علي المريخ في منافسة (كأس السودان) بنفس القدر الذي عوقب به الهلال 
ولكم خالص ودي 
النيل مدني عجب
0928857788
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نتمنى له التوفيق وربنا يحفظه ويكفيفه شر ناس علاء الدين والحساد
                        	*

----------


## wadshandy

*ما شاء الله عليه الود ده حرييييييييييييييييييييييييييف شديد ربنا يحفظه وأتمنى أن يجد الرعايه اللازمه وان ينال الفرصه ويشارك في عدد من المباريات 
*

----------


## حسن عبدالباقى

*انا شخصيا لم اشاهده ولكن حسب ماعلمت من ناس اثق فيهم باذن الله يكون اضافة حقيقة للزعيم
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*وليد  كويس في ذكري ايداهور ظهر بمستوي جيد  ....  ان شاء الله يبقا زي ناس سامي عز الدين
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبد المنعم

*وليد ودعمي ربنا يحفظك ويبعد عنك اولاد الحرام لانك اخترت الطريق الصواب 
*

----------


## محمد عبد المنعم

*مناسبة اخ وليد قريبا
*

----------

